# Lufkin police released footage of MVA W/PI PO IOD.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Liveleak.com - Police release footage of accident that injured Lufkin officer

GRAPHIC: Police release footage of accident that injured Lufkin officer









LUFKIN, TX (KTRE) - Lufkin police have released footage of the accident that injured a officer Saturday.

According to a spokeswoman for the department, Officer Seth Thompson was working a minor accident on Timberland Drive that occurred around 12:30 p.m. The vehicles involved pulled into the Cox Muffler parking lot, where a secondary accident which injured Thompson occurred around 12:52 p.m.

In the dashcam video, you can see what appears to be a white SUV crossing lanes of traffic and entering a parking lot before hitting the Lufkin police vehicle. Bodycam video also shows the impact from the point of view of Officer Thompson.
According to Jessica Pebsworth, Public Relations Specialist for the Lufkin Police Department, Officer Thompson is continuing his recovery in Tyler. He said he knows what an amazing community this is from the support his family received following his cancer diagnosis in 2017 and its return in 2018, followed shortly thereafter by a diagnosis of stage 4 breast cancer for his wife Hannah last year. She continues her fight today.
Officer Thompson said he wants to thank everyone for their support and prayers and released the following statement on his Facebook page:

"For whatever reason God wasn't ready to call me home yesterday. I didn't sleep a whole lot last night. They said it was a Toyota SUV that hit me, but I'm not so sure it wasn't a Mack truck. LOL! Anyway, being up all night allowed me to see every post, comment, like, and text. Each one brought tears to my eyes. The amount of support my family and I have received throughout everything from family, friends, and our community has been truly overwhelming! I'm sorry I can't respond to everything sent to me but I promise I see or hear them all and each prayer is felt! How great is our God!"


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*How great is our God!"*

Both have cancer, then hit by a car ?
That's some serious faith.
Too bad , cute couple.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I DO love the fact that the guy he pulled over assisted and even called for help, and at no time during the video did he ask if this would get him out of the ticket.

I hope God will give this young couple a real break, if for no other reason other than it's the right thing to do, for their son.

Best of the best to all of them and total recovery as well!


----------

